# my attempt at bulking diet.



## Borris345 (Oct 5, 2010)

This would what i would do if started bulking

8.00 Choose from 1

10.00 Choose from 2

12.00 Choose from 3

2.00 Choose from 2

3.30 Shake Synergy

Workout

5.30 Shake Synergy

7.30 Choose from 3 low carb/veg

9.30 Choose from 3 low carb/veg

11.30 1 Scoop Shake Pharma Whey with milk

*1*

Oats, 3 eggs, 1 scoops protein Pharma Whey

4 Scrambled egg with two wholemeal, 1 scoops protein Pharma Whey

2 bagels, butter, honey, 1 scoops protein Pharma Whey

2 Bacon and 3 eggs with cheese

Nuttella 2 slices of wholemeal, 1 scoops protein Pharma Whey

*2*

Chicken or chilli with brown rice with sweet corn/peas

Tin of tuna wholemeal rice with sweet corn

Tuna/beef/ham/chicken with mayo and cheese sandwich with lettuce and tomatoes

Nuttella 1 slice of wholemeal

Couple pieces of fruit

*3*

Steak, new potatoes, veg

Chicken or chilli with brown rice

Tin of tuna wholemeal rice sweet corn

3 egg Omelette with bacon, cheese and tomatoes (LOW CARB)

3 Eggs scrambled with cheese, 1 bagel

Tuna/beef/ham/chicken with mayo and cheese sandwich with lettuce and tomatoes

Homemade chicken soup with veg (LOW CARB)

Mince meat salad (LOW CARB)

Roughly per day

Cals 3000

Carbs 190

Fats 150

Protein 330

Is this looking about right now? or should i drop things add things?? any advice appriecated doin keto at the mo so want to get a plan sorted before i start bulkin.

i am now 5ft10 162lbs 13% at the most 14% body fat. i will do cardio everyday after weights keepin heart rate 150-160 on the cross trainer for 30mins.

Monday - abs and legs

Tuesday - chest and tris

Wednesday - Back and bis

Thursday - abs and legs

Friday - chest and bis

Sat - Back and tris

Sun - rest

will i keep my body fat % low by sticking to this and just gain lean mass instead of gettin fat? or will i pile loads of weight on and not fit in me trousers anymore??

thanks


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

Imo your training too much and you could use some solid carbs post workout, it looks to me you have a shake after your workout and then no real carbs till the next morning??? you really need to have one good carby meal about an hour after your workout at the least.


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

Leiela said:


> Imo your training too much and you could use some solid carbs post workout, it looks to me you have a shake after your workout and then no real carbs till the next morning??? you really need to have one good carby meal about an hour after your workout at the least.


what about for someone like myself who trains pretty late, is 9;30-10pm too late to bang the chicken and rice down or not............


----------



## Leiela (Feb 14, 2010)

I wouldn't say 9 - 10pm is too late, not if you prepare it during the day, get home from the gym, micro eat .. job done.

There is very much an optimum window for macro's, personally I've always ran with the idea that I have some easy absorbed liquid carbs in my post workout shake, then 30-60 minutes later have some good solid carbs like brown rice.

If I was to train that late then I know I wouldn't sleep, for a while (I would be too awake to hit the sack right after training) so for me it would be 9-10pm train, post workout (or during) Protein shake with dextrose. Drive home, micro pre-preped chicken and rice eat &#8230; watch tv .. then about 12pm cottage cheese and bed. Granted training/eating that way would mean I was eating a hell of a lot of food in a very small window of time but you gotta do what you gotta do. (I would also be temped to set an alarm for a 4am snack)

The few hours post workout is when your body is really crying out for fuel, if you don't give it to it then it has nothing to work with to build muscle. If you've been training and then have nothing till the next morning. ( 8-10 hours after your workout) You are going to seriously harm your gains because by the time you start eating again in the morning much of the window of opportunity has passed.


----------



## Borris345 (Oct 5, 2010)

so if i change my 7.30 meal to choose one from 3 would this be better? i just thought i needed lots of protein and a moderate amount of carbs i.e from salad and from the protein shake as i wouldnt be doin much besides watchin tele when i have got in from the gym and so would not need the carbs as energy and would just be stored as fat?? or am i completly wrong?

have also changed to do upper body lower body split over 2 days then cardio on the 3rd as didnt seem like i was feelin "pumped up" when only focusin on 2 muscles as the machines seem to use muscles i didnt want to use that day so i would only use and do exercises which only focused on them particular 2


----------

